
Show HN: Seamless remote networking for developers - NetStrikeForce
Hello HN,<p>I see lots of developers spending time away from coding because they have to deal with complex VPN deployments to securely access their servers, or to connect two or more of their locations.<p>I thought it would be great if someone could take that burden away from you, so you don&#x27;t have to think about VPNs, firewalls, opening ports or risking having a wide-open server. It would actually be really great if you just had to spend less than 10 minutes to have a bunch of remotely located VMs sharing a local network, especially if the traffic between them was encrypted. This could potentially unlock new architectures where you could have the frontend, backend and DB servers located in different hosting providers - in a transparent way for your application.<p>The main caveat is added latency, as this solution requires one extra hop; but by carefully placing my servers close to the users&#x27; resources this can be severely mitigated. I&#x27;m on my first iteration of the product, running on a bunch of servers on Digital Ocean, but as more users join and start using the system I&#x27;ll be able to identify better your needs and adapt the service.<p>The service is built on top of SoftEther, a well-known open source VPN software. The software hasn&#x27;t been modified a single bit. I&#x27;ve just built a management system around it, provided servers with a very specific configuration and tried to make the user experience smoother.<p>There&#x27;s a free tier on shared (and tiny) servers so you can try how easy it is to make it work. No credit card needed and no time restrictions on the free tier.<p>The link is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wormhole.network
======
fiatjaf
[https://wormhole.network](https://wormhole.network)

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Thank you :)

Forgot to say, the free tier will let you create one hub, but unlimited users.
Also, the same user could be used concurrently - so effectively there are no
restrictions in the number of servers you can connect for free.

~~~
fiatjaf
I think you should repost this with the link instead of the text.

It's better to post the text as a comment.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Thank you for the suggestion, I will do that at a more suitable time tomorrow.

Link on the title and text in a comment :)

